# Older Oklahoma Joe Smoker



## arkiebiker (Sep 23, 2013)

I found an OLDER (15 years?) Oklahoma Joe Smoker for sale locally. Here is a picture of it...can anyone tell me anything about it based on this picture? Does it look like a "REAL" Oklahoma Joe or a knock-off. It doesn't look like it has wheels and the handles look to be wood? Is this right?

Wally













oklahomajoe.jpg



__ arkiebiker
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## remmy700p (Sep 29, 2013)

How much are the sellers asking for it? What story are they giving you about it? Do they sound like they know what they're talking about, i.e. how it cooks, holds heat, etc?


----------



## john m (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a old Joe about that same year mine has wheels but the handles are wood it cooks OK the cookers are just a little to short in length cannot get a lot stuff on it at one time but it is quality built unit should last a lifetime


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 30, 2013)

looks pretty real to me. even got the data plate sayin so. lol. been lookin for one just like it for awhile now.


----------



## arkiebiker (Sep 30, 2013)

I am giving $200 for it. My brother is picking it up on Wednesday...unfortunately, I can't be with him to pick it up. So I'll know more on Thursday when he brings it to my house.

JohnM...you said it's a little too short...so does that mean it's not the same LENGTH as the new Oklahoma Joe's like they sell at Lowes right now?


----------



## richjt92 (Oct 1, 2013)

This looks like the 16" model or smaller.  The one which is selling at Lowe's is equivalent to the 20" model in size sold at Horizons BBQ.

It is going to be a pain to move around, if you need to move it since it does not have wheels.  If it is an old OKJ then it will be heavy.

The smokestack looks larger than the standard OKJ as well.

If it meets you needs for the size, I found the 16" OKJ I used to have space limited me a bit, then go for it....

Richj92


----------



## john m (Oct 1, 2013)

The sizes do vary I have the 16" Dia by 30" long cooking chamber and I found that to keep 250 deg at the far end I could only use about 2/3 of the chamber due to the higher heat by the fire box and if you do  want to move this cooker  around you will want to add wheels good luck!


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...so let me ask this for those of you that have the OK Joes...

The DIAMETER is 16" or 20", but the length of these are all the same?

The unit I am getting does have wheels (I"m told), but are just not shown in the picture...I won't really know what that means until I pick up the smoker tomorrow night (my brother is picking it up for me).

Thanks for the information.

Wally


----------



## sandlapper (Oct 1, 2013)

I have an Oak. Joe that is about 20 yrs. old. Is  about the size mentioned 20 X 30. I have found it a great cooker- I don't have much  trouble of one end being hotter than the other, but I have had some trouble regulating the smoke. I can't seem to get that right nor can I keep the temp regulated well without baby sitting the unit.  I paid about $400 for mine from a store going out of business and the price was a substantial discount from retail. Don't use it very much anymore since I bought a Cookshack Amerique. If anyone is in this area  (Columbia SC) and would like consider it , come by; I would offer a very good deal!!


----------



## ronniem (Oct 2, 2013)

Why not send the picture to Oklahoma Joe's


----------



## smokenbama (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't you wish it cooked a brisket as good OKJ's!  That's the best burnt ends I've ever eaten!


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 2, 2013)

I will...my brother literally just called me. He just picked it up (the guy lives 40 miles away...and he has a big truck). He's not a smoker, but he knows equipment...and he knows junk.

The first words out of his mouth when he called me was..."YOU GOT A HELLUVA DEAL!!" He said, "this thing is in excellent condition and is made of HEAVY STEEL.

He may bring it out to my house tonight...or he may wait till tomorrow. I'll post pictures BEFORE I do anything to it, as I have already bought some high temp silicone, gaskets and heat resistant black paint.


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 2, 2013)

Since I have possession of my new smoker, I posted a new thread here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150013/got-my-new-old-oklahoma-joe-smoker


----------



## elkmaster101 (Oct 3, 2013)

can't help you out i do mine in this house













SMOKEHOUSE.jpg



__ elkmaster101
__ Apr 5, 2012
__ 1


----------

